# Where to find large tank?



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi there Im not looking to buy anything right now. I want to know if there are any stores or websites that deal with 1000g or bigger. Thanks for your help


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

You can't buy a tank that size off the shelf, however there are places that will build them for you, custom design. As you might expect, these aquariums don't come cheap.

Here's one place: Aquatic Escapes Aquarium Services in Vancouver, BC

Good luck!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

When the time comes, you could try Charles at Canadian Aquatics for referrals to custom tank builders.

There also used to be a sponsor on this site:

Münster Tanks

Contact Number: 604.837.8998
Contact Email: [email protected]

Unsure if they are still operating though.

That's a big build/move job in the future. G'luck


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

progressive reef in victoria is selling off there 6 foot x 4 foot x 18 inch reef tables, thats the closest i know of , other than that custom job.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

You can talk to Grant at IPU. He mentioned before he had lined up an overseas builder for large tanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

shipping a large tank from overseas sounds insane, get one built there is a place in vic that builds them, or any decent glass shop should handle the job.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

At that size, it will probably be needing to be built on site. $$$$. Maybe check out the DIY option like hondas3000's thread for his 1200g plywood tank. Its an awesome project.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> shipping a large tank from overseas sounds insane, get one built there is a place in vic that builds them, or any decent glass shop should handle the job.


Not as insane as you might think. There are options overseas for huge fiberglass tanks ( think public aquarium style). The prices are very, very reasonable. Obviously shipping is the biggest expense, but the material cost is WAY cheaper, so you'd have to do the comparisons.

I would not trust a local glass shop to build a huge aquarium like that. Building tanks is a very specialized skill and if they don't have previous experience doing it, I wouldn't want to be their guinea pig. 
A tank of that size in glass would be smarter to build in place, I agree. The weight of it would be enormous.

I personally would go plexi, and even that will be crazy heavy. It took 6 guys to move my 550 gallon comfortably.

You can always DIY with plywood and sealant. That would be the cheapest option.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Titan Aquatic Exhibits | Acrylic Aquarium Manufacturer | Custom Acrylic Aquarium Builders

i got my tank from there. they are located in arizona but will ship to your door. great service and awesome work. they take on big projects incl public aquariums and even made a curved acrylic spa window for kobe bryants' dentist featured on their home page.

i actually just ordered another 300 gallon tank that is due to arrive in a few weeks for my friend.

contact titan and ask for Neal or Brian. tell them mike from vancouver sent you =)


----------

